# Onions, Onions, Onions



## fooddiaryuser (Jun 29, 2010)

Onions, Onions, Onions is a great cookbook. If you only have one thing in your kitchen, it has to be some kind of onion. You could have one bag of ramen noodles in the pantry and saute an onion, all of a sudden the whole neighborhood thinks your are cooking a meal that is something special!


----------

